# New Windscreen



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

Need a new windscreen. Large crack due to a stone flying up. Thankfully no damage on the bodywork. Autoglass all booked to replace screen this Thursday. They informed me that I will need Audi to reset the lane assist camera. Has anybody else been told this and what was the cost?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

yes another user and ho also wrote the price for the lane assist...I recall about £145 more or less..


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Ht1469 said:


> Need a new windscreen. Large crack due to a stone flying up. Thankfully no damage on the bodywork. Autoglass all booked to replace screen this Thursday. They informed me that I will need Audi to reset the lane assist camera. Has anybody else been told this and what was the cost?


Ouch! Won't the insurance cover that too with the windscreen cover?


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Also make sure auto glass replace with the Audi windscreen and not a general random brand/make. This happened to a few other people that auto glass were putting in no Audi screens. Should have the Audi rings in the corner!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

This is worth double checking as I have known people with cars less than 12 months old have them changed at no extra cost for a genuine OEM screen at the main dealer's. You may not be getting a genuine screen but a pattern one. Only a word of advice.


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks for all you advice. Have contacted Autoglass, they are getting back to me about fitting a genuine screen. It may cost me extra or the insurance company may cover the cost. It is in the T&C's that Autoglass will not cover the cost of the recalibration of the camera. This is down to the customer to sort out at their expense.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I think it's much the same as an insurance write off in the first 12 months, i.e. several companies replace the car. I believe it is a similar thing with windscreens, if they're less than 12 months old an original can be fitted and by the dealer if they have the facility.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

DON'T USE AUTOGLASS!!!

can I suggest you go straight to Audi and get them to deal with your insurance company and they will fit a OEM screen and do the camera work all included. Call Audi Ensurance on 0333 043 3780. They will deal with your insurance company and sort everything out. They will only fit OEM parts. This is providing you got your TT from new.

Give it a try and explain and see what they say!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Most insurance companies only charge a small excess if you use Autoglass and it doesn't affect your NCB. 
Not sure those same benefits would necessarily apply if you don't use their nominated agent.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

stumardy said:


> DON'T USE AUTOGLASS!!!
> 
> can I suggest you go straight to Audi and get them to deal with your insurance company and they will fit a OEM screen and do the camera work all included. Call Audi Ensurance on 0333 043 3780. They will deal with your insurance company and sort everything out. They will only fit OEM parts. This is providing you got your TT from new.
> 
> Give it a try and explain and see what they say!


Great tip - thank you! Never even knew they existed but have registered now  .


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

My insurance company are indeed tied in with Autoglass. It will take Autoglass up to 2 weeks for them to get an answer from my insurance company as to whether they will fund the extra for an original Audi screen. They have said it is likely I will have to pay the extra and this could be £100+. Given the crack is right across the glass, I have decided to go with the screen Autoglass and my insurance company are happy for them to fit. Can't wait 2 weeks and don't want to pay a lot more. Not too worried about the lane assist camera . Had a friend who did exactly the same with a new screen. Told the guy to be careful when he fitted the screen. Lane assist camera works fine and didn't need to be recalibrated. To be honest I don't use it.


----------



## kipiyami (Sep 15, 2015)

Another vote here for "DON'T USE AUTOGLASS"

We got a windscreen replaced last year and the fitter caused nearly £3k of damage to the car. AutoAss eventually paid for the repairs but it took nearly a year.

If you do have to use them - don't leave the fitter alone for a minute! Our one covered up the damage and drove off as quick as he could before we noticed.


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

kipiyami said:


> Another vote here for "DON'T USE AUTOGLASS"
> 
> We got a windscreen replaced last year and the fitter caused nearly £3k of damage to the car. AutoAss eventually paid for the repairs but it took nearly a year.
> 
> If you do have to use them - don't leave the fitter alone for a minute! Our one covered up the damage and drove off as quick as he could before we noticed.


Thanks for this! I plan to make them lots of coffee and keep a close eye on what they are doing. Never had a problem before so fingers crossed.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I had a new screen fitted to my Mk2 in March. My insurance docs say use Autoglass but I found them slow and a bit obstructive when I said I wanted an OEM screen in my 6 year old car.
I went to the local National Windscreens depot and they sorted the OEM screen with my insurer quickly. I only had to pay my excess to Nat Windscreens as they too have a deal with my insurer. Maybe they just don't pay enough to get the mention in the paperwork. I left the car with them for some hours and they did an excellent job.

Nat Windscreens told me that the industry norm is to fit an OEM screen in a car up to 3 years old and a pattern or "OEM quality" part in older cars. Surely yours should get an OEM screen without argument?

Here's someone with a Mk2 who has recently had a screen fitted by Autoglass: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1300817


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I'd pay the extra and get the OEM replacement.

Years ago I had a windscreen fitted on a mk1 by Autoglass and it was truly terrible,slight paint damage around the perimeter of the screen where they had used their tool to break the seal and the screen they used,in this instance by Pilkington from inside was like looking through a goldfish bowl, the optics were that bad


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

New windscreen fitted by Autoglass. Took nearly 2 hours. The guy who fitted it has been working for them for 30 years. Excellent job. No marks inside or out. Lane Assist camera working and doesn't need to be recalibrated. Quality of the glass seems as good as the original. Only difference as far as I can see are the 4 Audi rings are missing.


----------



## Jooxy (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi guys,

Sorry for bringing up an old thread, thought it would be nice to keep info in the same thread. 

I got my MK3 mid-March and I have just booked in AutoGlass in on Thursday for my *second* windscreen replacement! Yes, that's 3 different windscreens on a car that's less than 6 months old. Thankfully my insurance company will do a full OEM replacement for £75 excess, but it's got me wondering if I'm just an unlucky sod or if the glass isn't very strong.

First windscreen was done in by a golf ball sized rock being kicked up by a lorry on the Severn Bridge, crack was instantly visible and was about 30cm in length. By the time I could get an appointment, the crack had extended vertically across the passenger size of the windscreen.

This time, a smaller stone hit the drivers side and has left a small chip with cracks protruding outwards from it. The damage is just big enough to mean it can't be repaired by Gavin and his magic resin, so another replacement! Coincidentally, this was done on the road just after the Severn Bridge in Chepstow, so maybe everyone should avoid the roads around there!

Rant over


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

brittan said:


> Nat Windscreens told me that the industry norm is to fit an OEM screen in a car up to 3 years old and a pattern or "OEM quality" part in older cars. Surely yours should get an OEM screen without argument?


Would you accept a lower standard of insurance repair following crash damage because it was an older car?

We've not fitted a new bumper sir but you can hardly see the filler and the colour match isn't perfect - but hey - it's an old car! :twisted:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Jooxy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry for bringing up an old thread, thought it would be nice to keep info in the same thread.
> 
> ...


I've got to say I've never known a car quite like the tt for attracting so many stone chips on a windscreen...Must be something to do with the shape.


----------

